# Polk LSi200's or Monitor 60's for rear surround?



## dangailjosh (Jul 13, 2009)

I recently had the opportunity to pick up a pair of TSi500's from a pawn shop for $200, but now I have a small dilemna. I currently have Monitor 60's, Monitor 30's & a CS1 center (which I just purchased less than 2 weeks ago BTW). Since I'll now be using the TSi500's up front, is it better to buy new surrounds (TSI200's?) or use the Monitor 60's in that aspect. I'm also guessing I'll need to purchase a CS20 for a better match to the TSi's...am I correct in my thinking? This is all new to me, but I've been doing a bit of research online. I'd love to use the 60's for surround for a bigger sound. Well....that, and it would save me money in doing so, since I'd only have to spend another $200 for the CS20. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would just use the 60's on the rear channels. Timber matching is not as important on the rear's as it is across the front.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with Tony. Use them for the back. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## dangailjosh (Jul 13, 2009)

Much thanks for the help (and for saving me the $$$).


----------

